
How U.S. Carriers Fool You Into Thinking Your iPhone 4S Is Unlocked - Forbes - th0ma5
http://www.forbes.com/sites/marcwebertobias/2011/12/22/how-u-s-carriers-fool-you-into-thinking-your-iphone-4s-is-unlocked/
======
cmatthias
Except, as noted in the comments, there is actually no way to get a truly
unlocked iPhone in the USA (one that will work with any US provider). Even
Apple's "Unlocked" full price phone will only work on GSM networks (so AT&T or
T-Mobile). They will not work on Verizon or Sprint.

